# Did I Make a Dumb Move?



## CiscoKid (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok....i know that i made a dumb move....
I recently bought brand, spanking new G-22, which I used as a duty weapon, certain reasons (finances, time requirements, no 23s in stock) prohibited me from purchasing the g-23 i wanted (for duty carry and off duty)
so i went to a gun show last weekend looking for a trade off...
make a long story short i walked out with a second generation g-23...
is there any hope for me? is the weapon still dependable? i mean it looks nice and all, but you can tell it has been around for a while...
(as soon as i have the extra $$ i plan on purchasing another g-22 for duty carry, but that may be a couple years)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I responded to this last night but it isn’t here. Weird.

I have a second generation G23 that I bought new many years ago. It’s an excellent gun and should make a good service pistol. Shoot it a lot to learn how it works for you and I think you’ll do good.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Take it out and shoot it. If it works, and I am very sure it will, you have your answer. You may have lost a couple of bucks in the swap. So what? As long as you got the gun you wanted instead of the second choice, you're ahead of the game.

My Glock 17 is a second generation. No big deal, since I don't really need to put a headlight on it anyway. I bought it second (or third, fourth, fifth, whatever) hand. It has never malfunctioned, despite the fact that I have shot it a lot and I am notorious for not cleaning my guns.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

What are the changes between the generations?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I believe they include a rail and finger grooves in the frontstrap.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It's never a mistake if your happy with the results!

For years I had to sell/trade one firearm to get another... Wish I had a few of them back, but I'm glad I got to have the variety. Now I know what I like and why!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Hal on that. I remember when I got my Colt Python some of my buddys said I paid to much and others said I'd lose my butt when I sold it. Well I didn't buy it to sell, and the cost in 1978 was $374 with a box of shells. I been offered $1,000 for that gun, and it's still not forsale. My point is get what you want and don't look back. Good luck.


----------



## FireGuy (Dec 7, 2006)

I've got all three generations of Glocks. The first generation G17 shoot just as well as the gen 3 G-19. It's just a question of wanting or needing grooves and rails. And don't forget - over oiling is a bad thing.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I wouldn't sweat a second generation a bit. The finger grooves are nice and all, but not necessary.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I sure wouldn't be calling a Model 23 2nd generation a dumb move!!! It has been my sidearm for CC for the last 6-7 years. I have a maglight for a flashlight and don't need one on the end of my gun. The Hogue Gripall added to it makes a very comfortable weapon. It has never once ceased to fire when I pulled the trigger. I would say congratulations on buying a fine weapon.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

FYI The three generations of GLOCK frames:
http://www.glockfaq.com/images/pics/framegens.jpg

There are also several "sub-generations" or transitional frames and limited prodiction frames where GLOCK continued production while integrating certain mofications one at a time.

To the OP: I would be completely confident in your purchase. I would, however, run the pistol to a GLOCK armorer just to make sure the pistol is up to task and has all of the current upgrade parts, just to be safe. We both know that a duty weapon has to work the first time, everytime.

If you "need" the grooves, I believe Hogue makes a rubber grip sleeve w/ the grooves molded in.


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

PP914 said:


> FYI The three generations of GLOCK frames:
> http://www.glockfaq.com/images/pics/framegens.jpg
> If you "need" the grooves, I believe Hogue makes a rubber grip sleeve w/ the grooves molded in.


That would be the Hogue Grip All that I mentioned above.


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

Have a G23 2nd gen bought in '96. Have the Hogue slip on but recently took it off and wrapped the grip with black Coban and it's even better. A Glock is a Glock. If there's ever an issue call Glock and send it to them, it'll come back good as new.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

yepp, but sounds like you didn't have a choice. The guy who got the LNIB G22 must have been happy


----------



## HotRod9mm (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is a better photo of the receivers. The bottom pic is a 2.5gen.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I like the 2G frames, and I will probably pick up one in the not too distant future.

You may want to change out all of the springs and such just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

Dude...my 2nd Gen G23 is so nasty, dirty, filthy...it seeps crud. I mean...I clean it every 25,000 rounds or so, whether it needs it or not.

Seriously...in literally hundreds of thousands of rounds put downrange in Glocks, I have NEVER had a malfunction of ANY kind. Even when I tried to induce malfunction by limp-wristing, or "gangsta" styling it.

My favorite pistols of all time are 1911's and Browning Hi Powers...but my CARRY gun for the last 18 years has been a Glock.

I mean this when I say that I would pull a Glock out of it's box, load it, and carry it, as is, with ZERO hesitation.

Hell...25k rounds through a Glock is just a gentle break-in period.


----------



## flip (Feb 11, 2007)

I have very large hands and the finger groves just don't fit me well. I prefer the 1st and 2nd generations.


----------

